# Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Sunday April 27, 2014



## sm2501

Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Sunday April 27,2014...BE THERE!


----------



## sm2501

*"Like" this swap meet on FACEBOOK*

Just type in "Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap" and you will come to the page.  Spread the word, the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor swap meets are the BEST!


----------



## sm2501

*New this Year at the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap*

Do you want to sell some bikes but not rent a space at Ann Arbor this year? Great news, the folks at Ann Arbor will have a bike corral. For $10.00 they will display your bicycle. If it doesn't sell, you get $5.00 back. What a great way to not have top babysit your stuff and still shop.


----------



## scrubbinrims

sm2501 said:


> Do you want to sell some bikes but not rent a space at Ann Arbor this year? Great news, the folks at Ann Arbor will have a bike corral. For $10.00 they will display your bicycle. If it doesn't sell, you get $5.00 back. What a great way to not have top babysit your stuff and still shop.




+1
I think that is what I am going to do as I am trying to be as lean as possible with inventory by then.
I am a one man band and I'm going to be mobile this time.
Chris


----------



## Talewinds

I'll be attending this year for the first time.


----------



## sm2501

*Saturday Auction*

Paul Kleppert has announced that there will not be an auction at the meet this year, but is promoting Mabry's auction in Urbana, OH. Right in between Memory Lane and Ann Arbor, this Saturday auction has the potential to be a great event. As I understand there will be an opportunity to consign your bike as well. More details to follow.


----------



## sm2501

Talewinds said:


> I'll be attending this year for the first time.




You won't regret it!


----------



## catfish

Sounds like a good time! I think I'll go too.


----------



## decotriumph

*I'll be there*

I will be there and will have a space in whichever building the custom bike show is in. Ol' Skool Rodz is sponsoring the award for that show. Stop by and say hi. I'll have a few freebies to hand out, while they last.


----------



## Freqman1

I booked my hotel two months ago. See y'all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## ReVo

Finally a bike show I can afford to drive to! Gotta ask the girl if it's cool to go. Hope to see some of you there!

~Ron~


----------



## jpromo

ReVo said:


> Finally a bike show I can afford to drive to! Gotta ask the girl if it's cool to go. Hope to see some of you there!
> 
> ~Ron~




Mine is just glad I fancy bicycles over other women. It's cool. You're coming.

I'll be floating about buying stuff I don't need and brooding too long on no-brainers. Every year I walk away from something I regret later..


----------



## kos22us

revo says he has to ask his girl if its cool that he goes, jpromo says no its cool your coming ... hilarious 



im going this year for the first time, looking forward to it, is one show better or bigger than the other ?


----------



## Nickinator

I will be there, I might bring my ratty big tank dayton to ride around on.

always a great show cant wait for it.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1

Just curious Nick did you ever locate a tank for it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious Nick did you ever locate a tank for it? V/r Shawn




No...he's hoping someone will take pity on the poor tankless thing, and sell him one! 

Darcie


----------



## Duck

First one to correctly identify the Duck will win a personalized verbal insult AND a hand-signed body part of your choice (some limitations may apply)...


----------



## Freqman1

Nickinator said:


> No...he's hoping someone will take pity on the poor tankless thing, and sell him one!
> 
> Darcie




Well there will be a couple guys there who I'm sure have at least one or two tanks on the shelf but you probably have a better chance of solving world hunger than prying one of these loose! Who knows though maybe someone will show up with one. That is one of the things I really like about MLC you never know what will just materialize--and then just as quickly evaporate! V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk

Duck said:


> First one to correctly identify the Duck will win a personalized verbal insult AND a hand-signed body part of your choice (some limitations may apply)...




*Whose* body part!  :eek:


----------



## Duck

dougfisk said:


> *Whose* body part!  :eek:



 Whoever hands me a Sharpie and another beer, I suppose...


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> Well there will be a couple guys there who I'm sure have at least one or two tanks on the shelf but you probably have a better chance of solving world hunger than prying one of these loose! Who knows though maybe someone will show up with one. That is one of the things I really like about MLC you never know what will just materialize--and then just as quickly evaporate! V/r Shawn




Totally, you just gotta hope you are in the right place, at the right time, with the right amount of $$$$....Keep your eyes peeled 

Darcie


----------



## Blackout

will vendors be set up Friday? and if so do you need to preregister or can you just show up with a truck full and get a spot then?


----------



## dougfisk

Duck said:


> First one to correctly identify the Duck will win a personalized verbal insult AND a hand-signed body part of your choice (some limitations may apply)...






dougfisk said:


> *Whose* body part!  :eek:






Duck said:


> Whoever hands me a Sharpie and another beer, I suppose...





I misunderstood...

I thought we could choose... like.... RMS37's brain, or Bricycle's heart, or Scrubbinrims... er... nevermind.   :o


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

crash said:


> will vendors be set up Friday? and if so do you need to preregister or can you just show up with a truck full and get a spot then?




Memory Lane is the day's before. Ann Arbor is Sunday Only. Mike


----------



## Blackout

*Thanks*

Thanks Mike


----------



## biker

*Ann Arbor*

I wonder if Candice and her sister of Twinstreasures2 will be there this year?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Aren't the twins always there?


----------



## mickeyc

*Memory Lane bike corral??*

Does anyone know if there's going to be a bike sale corral like Ann Arbor?

Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

mickeyc said:


> Does anyone know if there's going to be a bike sale corral like Ann Arbor?
> 
> Mike




Memory Lane has never had a bike corral when i was there,its just vendors selling bikes and parts


----------



## koolbikes

For those that are NOT in the know ... Memory Lane Bike Swap is Thursday, Friday & Saturday, April 24, 24, 26, 2014. This year Memory Lane Swap Spaces are $25.00
Hardcore vendors show-up Wednesday. Saturday by 12:00 noon, it's pack it up and head towards Ann Arbor Bike Show & Swap Meet. Many get in line and spend Saturday night on the fairgrounds parking lot. Vendors Gate will open at 6:30 am.
Ann Arbor has "SOLD OUT" the last two years, if you haven't registered you better soon ...
www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com

*Memory Lane Classics Swap Flier ...


----------



## Freqman1

Technically Memory Lane is Friday and half a day Saturday (25 & 26 Apr). But yea I'll be up there Weds afternoon! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane bicycles and parts pictures*

i will be comeing in thursday after noon from bicycle larry


----------



## koolbikes

Looks like this year will be another SOLD OUT Event.
As of yesterdays Volunteer Set-up Meeting All Indoor Spaces have been SOLD-OUT !
There are outside spaces available, but like the last two years it looks like they'll all be sold.
If you haven't register yet, you may what to soon. If you expect to get a space on the day of event at the gate, there may not be any left.
Don't Wait ... Register Now !...Save time and the headache of not getting into set-up.
Three More Weeks Till Event !


----------



## partsguy

I am considering going to Memory Lane if my schedule allows. Do we need to pre-register if we are just entering the show and NOT the swap meet? I am considering bringing a bike or two. Also, where is the Memory Lane info? I can only find Ann Arbor 

What are the show classes and Memory Lane?


----------



## steve doan

*Memory Lane*

No show or classes at ML, just a lot of swapping and selling.  Steve Doan


----------



## partsguy

Okay, thank you! I would go to Ann Arbor, but all that driving and expense in one weekend is too much for me.


----------



## ricoh

Last year Ann Arbor was the first show I went to.  I arrived late but liked what I saw at the auction.  It is pretty disappointing to hear that they won't be having an auction this year.

How does the bike corral work?  Will sellers just set a fixed price on the bike(s) they are selling?  How does it work if multiple people are interested in buying the same bike?

Thanks for your help.

-Nick


----------



## koolbikes

ricoh said:


> Last year Ann Arbor was the first show I went to.  I arrived late but liked what I saw at the auction.  It is pretty disappointing to hear that they won't be having an auction this year.
> 
> How does the bike corral work?  Will sellers just set a fixed price on the bike(s) they are selling?  How does it work if multiple people are interested in buying the same bike?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> -Nick




The Bicycle Corral is for those that don't have a Swap Space.
The Bicycle Corral is $10. for each entry, Up Front. There will be an attendant in charge.
You mark the price with your contact number or you can hang by your bikes. Someone's interested you sell or negotiate. You can leave a "reserve" price with the attendant, to sell bike.
If Bicycle doesn't sell you get $5.00 back.
Answer to your multiple Question ... 1st one with Money Talks, BS Walks.


----------



## Freqman1

classicfan1 said:


> Okay, thank you! I would go to Ann Arbor, but all that driving and expense in one weekend is too much for me.




Your only a couple of hours from MLC and maybe three from AA. Hell its a 12 hour ride for me-I wish I were that close! This is probably one of the best few days of bike swap/show of the year. I don't think you'll find better closer. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane show*

yes i agree with shawn its well worth it even the town is a great place the weman really like it to i am 6 hours away.  from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster

*i sure wish i could*

too many things going on here at home to get away,especially work. its my ball and chain.hey brian,be sure and take alot of pics.


----------



## koolbikes

*Attention !!...ann arbor / saline rd exit #175 construction detour !!*

**ATTENTION !!**

Those Attending the Ann Arbor Bicycle Show and Swap Meet !!
The Exit #175 at I-94 Ann Arbor / Saline Rd will be CLOSED FOR CONSTRUCTION.
Those coming from the WEST (Chicago) will Not be affected.
Those coming from the EAST ( DETROIT) and Memory Lane up US23 to I-94 Westbound WILL BE AFFECTED .
The overpass at Exit #175 will have DETOUR Signs but to Avoid the Confusion Use Exit #177 STATE St. and Follow Bike Swap Signs.
MAP POSTED FOR EASY DIRECTIONS.


----------



## StevieZ

I caint wait to come to Ann Arbor!!! My girlfriend and I are flying in from Albany NY Saturday afternoon. I caint wait to meet Facebook friends and Cabe members. I am told that this is the Super Bowl of swap meets and shows!!!!!

Caint miss us. We will have on are SHbicycle store shirts!!!


----------



## catfish

Thanks for posting this!!!!!





koolbikes said:


> **ATTENTION !!**
> 
> Those Attending the Ann Arbor Bicycle Show and Swap Meet !!
> The Exit #175 at I-94 Ann Arbor / Saline Rd will be CLOSED FOR CONSTRUCTION.
> Those coming from the WEST (Chicago) will Not be affected.
> Those coming from the EAST ( DETROIT) and Memory Lane up US23 to I-94 Westbound WILL BE AFFECTED .
> The overpass at Exit #175 will have DETOUR Signs but to Avoid the Confusion Use Exit #177 STATE St. and Follow Bike Swap Signs.
> MAP POSTED FOR EASY DIRECTIONS.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Yes..Many Thanks...

I remember hitting a pot hole in that intersection and was worrried about a flat tire. Moving 10 bikes to get to the spare was not what I wanted to do!! Lucky it didn't happen. 

It was needed..


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

Ill be there trying to buy everyones road bikes. I'll have a 17 foot Uhaul truck parked somewhere hopefully half full of bikes from the Memory Land swap.  This will be my first time attending either show and i am super exited!

-AJ


----------



## jimsbeercans

Save room for mine!! Will be at AA only. Like to sell but not give away! 

See you there..Will be in space 37.

Jim


----------



## Denver Razorback

I recently moved to Wisconsin and will be driving down for the Ann Arbor swap.  I look forward to meeting some CABE members.  

At this point, I'm currently looking to buy prewar and wartime lightweight bikes.  

John


----------



## ReVo

This is gonna sound like a silly question, but how does one go about entering a bike into the show? 

~Ron~


----------



## hoofhearted

ReVo said:


> This is gonna sound like a silly question, but how does one go about entering a bike into the show?
> 
> ~Ron~





*ReVo (~Ron~) ... go to the front, block building .. this is the heated-building ... all other buildings are barns ... 
in the heated building there is the center ring -- Bike of The Year ...... and other, larger ring called Peoples's Choice.

Come in ... do the paperwork at the desk by the Bike of The Year ring ... place your ride in either ring (higher $$$ 
entry fee for this ring .. but bigger prize) ... OR ... place it in the People's Choice ring (lower entry fee)*

OR ... ask anybody that looks like they are awake, and ready to have at it.  Citizens that are staring into space and 
humming are to be avoided.


..........  patric


================================================================================
================================================================================


----------



## ReVo

hoofhearted said:


> *ReVo (~Ron~) ... go to the front, block building .. this is the heated-building ... all other buildings are barns ...
> in the heated building there is the center ring -- Bike of The Year ...... and other, larger ring called Peoples's Choice.
> 
> Come in ... do the paperwork at the desk by the Bike of The Year ring ... place your ride in either ring (higher $$$
> entry fee for this ring .. but bigger prize) ... OR ... place it in the People's Choice ring (lower entry fee)*
> 
> OR ... ask anybody that looks like they are awake, and ready to have at it.  Citizens that are staring into space and
> humming are to be avoided.
> 
> 
> ..........  patric
> 
> 
> ================================================================================
> ================================================================================




Thanks for the help, patric. I'm excited to see what all the fuss is about.

~Ron~


----------



## MOTOmike

*Some PHOTOS for those who could not make it.*

It was chilly, but overall a nice day weather wise.  I met a couple fellow CABERS.  Here are some photos….

Mike


----------



## krate-mayhem

*Ann Arbor 2014 show pictures*

Hi all had a great time at the show link to my pictures
https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644367856431


----------



## koolbikes

Thanks for Posting Photos ...

Memory Lane Swap Meet was Awesome on Thursday ! ... Friday, Well ... Slow Start to Rain then clearing  by afternoon, great turnout of Vendors, lots of nice finds. 
*Thank You, Memory Lane Classic Bicycle for your many years of supporting the Bicycle Collecting Hobby and support of the Biggest, Oldest, Best ... Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet.

Auction Saturday ? ... overheard not much to exciting ?

Sunday, Ann Arbor was a cool clear early morning start, gates opened at 6:30 sharp for Vendor set-up to an always crazy dash to claim your swap space and decide to look or set-up first. The attendance was Huge with all the buildings Full and the Last Outside spaces filling up Fast.
It's an overwhelming feeling of bicycle items waiting to find a new home.
Almost to much to see in one day but it is great buying and selling day.
**VERY SPECIAL  ... THANK YOU to the ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE VOLUNTEERS AND KLEPPERT FAMILY For their many years of dedication to the Classic Bicycle Collecting Hobby and Hosting this 34th Event.

Lets Keep The Classic Bicycle Hobby Alive for many more Years !!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*So many pics*

krate-mayhem
THANKS FOR SO MANY PICS.
HARD TO BELIEVE IF YOU MISSED ANYTHING.


----------

